# عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حانخلص من حوادث الإعتداءات على الأقباط



## Tabitha (11 يونيو 2007)

*أحداث مؤسفة في الإسكندرية... 
حادث الإعتداء على الأقباط في منطقة عبد القادر بحري بالإسكندرية​* 

10/06/2007

كتب ريمون يوسف



بدأت الأحداث يوم الخميس بمشاجرة بين 2 من الشباب أحدهما مسيحي و الآخر مسلم و في يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاة تجمعوا على إحدى المقاهي المقابلة للكنيسة وأتفقوا على الهجوم بعد صلاة العشاء ثم صلوا جماعة وفي الساعة 9:45م قام بلطجي يدعى هراس الديب تاجر مخدرات بالتحرش بالمسيحيين وقال لهم إقفلوا المحلات يا كفره و قام بسب كل المسيحيين وقام بضرب الأستاذ ياسر حسان (مواطن مسيحي) بالسيف على رأسه وألقى في وجهه ماء نار وبدأ الهجوم من المقاهي (قهوة فاروق وقهوة هاشم و قهوه حديث المدينة) على جميع ممتلكات المسيحيين من محلات و منازل و سيارات وكانوا يستخدمون آلات حادة (أسلحة بيضاء) و طوب و زجاجات تحتوى على ماء نار مختلطة برمال ويهتفون الله أكبر وسط تهليل النساء وحاولوا أيضا الهجوم على كنيسة العذراء وأبي سيفين و لكن تمكن فراش الكنيسة من إغلاق الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة فحاول المسلمين الدخول إلي الكنيسة بأي وسيلة ممكنة حيث قاموا بمحاولة تكسير الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة ولكن فشلوا فحاولوا تسلق سور الكنيسة ولكنهم فشلوا أيضاً لتصدي المسيحيين الذين كانوا داخل الكنيسة لهم وقام المسيحيون المتواجدون داخل الكنيسة بالإتصال بالأمن الذي جاء الساعة 11:30م بعد أن إنتهى الهجوم كالمعتاد وقام الأمن بإجبار المواطنين بإزالة أي آثار للهجوم على الكنيسة وممتلكات المسيحيين لإخفاء أي دليل على وجود هجوم على الكنيسة و الممتلكات.



*لمشاهدة الفيديو:  * http://www.4shared.com/file/17645700/49bf1f0f/___.html



نقلاً عن موقع الأقباط المتحدون


----------



## فادية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حانخلص من حوادث الإعتداءات على الأقباط*



Anestas!a قال:


> *أحداث مؤسفة في الإسكندرية...​*
> *حادث الإعتداء على الأقباط في منطقة عبد القادر بحري بالإسكندرية*​
> 
> 10/06/2007
> ...


 

يا ساتر يا رب 
للدرجه دي وصلت الحال عندكم 
ربنا يكون فعونكم مليون مرة 
ربنا معاكم يا رب​


----------



## Tabitha (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حانخلص من حوادث الإعتداءات على الأقباط*



فادية قال:


> يا ساتر يا رب
> للدرجه دي وصلت الحال عندكم
> ربنا يكون فعونكم مليون مرة
> ربنا معاكم يا رب​




*صدقيني ولا أنا مصدقة !!!! إن الحالة وصلت للدرجة دي  !!!

ربنا يحفظ كل أولاده 

شكراً فادية . صلواتك .*


----------



## asula (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حا*

الرب يسوع يسامحهم
ليش هشكل 
يا يسوع حافظ على ولادنا وبعد الشر عن طريقهم امين يا يسوع


----------



## Tabitha (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حا*



asula قال:


> الرب يسوع يسامحهم



ربنا ينور قلوبهم



asula قال:


> ليش هشكل



صدقني ولا أنا عارفة ليه ؟
ولكن زي ما قال لنا ربنا يسوع :
*سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله . 
(يو 16 : 2)*



asula قال:


> يا يسوع حافظ على ولادنا وبعد الشر عن طريقهم امين يا يسوع



آمين *أسولا* ,, الرب يحافظ على كل أولاده .

شكراً * أسولا* ... صلواتك .


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حانخلص من حوادث الإعتداءات على الأقباط*

[/COLOR[FONT="Arial [SIZE="5"]Black"]][/FONT][/SIZE]لية مش مصدقين


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عااااااجل: شكلنا مش حانخلص من حوادث الإعتداءات على الأقباط*

لية مش مصدقين دى حاجة بسيطة بالنسبة للى كان فى العصافرة شارع 45 او فىمحرم بية فى اسكندرية برضة
انا بقى شفت دة بعنيةولو احكيلكومش هتصدقو
تعرفو يا شباب انا سبت بيتى واخدت اولادى وروحت شقة تانية فى الخامس 
علشان كانو بيحرقو بيوت الاقباطوبيرمو زجاجات فيها بنزين مش بالتحديد وفيها نار
المهم عندى كانو بناتى وبس ونشكر ربنا لانة وقف معانابس حرقو كنيستنا كنيسة العدرا العصافرة واخدو التكييف منها وكسرو الحيطة ورمو فيها نار وحجات كتير خالص
ونشكر ربنا 
لعلمكم اول مرة اشوف صوت المسيحين عالى كدةوسلحنا هو ربنا
وكنا بنضرب زيهم وبنضرب كمان 
لكن رمان كنا بنضرب وبس


----------



## شوقى حكيم (28 يونيو 2011)

ربنا موجود ولن يتركنا ابدا كوعدة الصادق حيث قال ها انا معكم من الان حتى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*يا بخت اللى بيحصل فيه حاجة على اسم المسيح*
*وربنا يكون معاكم ويقويكم*
*فى كل البلاد مش مصر بس*​


----------

